# Adding a top.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The top will be a hawk. You can see where the grip will be. I am not sure what I will add between the hawk and the top of the grip. I am thinking I may try and have the hawk gripping a fish.

Sorry the picture is not better.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

interested to see the results ,nice challenging project


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking Good! Keep us updated!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Good work so far. Around here, I've only seen hawks gripping other birds... Well, pieces of birds. And mice, chipmunks, maybe a squirrel. I did have a juvenile stoop on me once, but it veered off when it got close enough to see I was a wee bit to big to carry off.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

:thumbsu: :thumbsu: Looks good so far Randy. What type of wood?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A osprey would make a good subject they oftern take salmon from rivers.

already got the drawings for one done ,but carving directly onto the stick seems challenging

I have also ben swooped on by barn owls when i got to close to there nest ,bit of a suprise never saw them until i heard the wind from the beating of there wings .


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is a cedar stick Mark. I having planned a hawk I did not leave room for the longer beak of a osprey or eagle. Hawks beak has a deeper curve and shorter. I will see where I am when I finish the head.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its a interestin project , will follow with interst to see the stick in the whole


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Can you post a close up of the wood spirit???


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Any progress on this piece Randy? I need a stick fix! Maybe I oughta quit whittling Christmas stuff and start on another stick.


----------

